# Kellie Pickler



## sara110 (Sep 12, 2009)

One of the competitors in the 5th Season of American Idol was Kellie Pickler who comes from North Carolina, USA. Although she finished on 5th position during her participation she managed to score several Top 20 singles on the country charts. Pickler won 5 awards and has 6 nominations. 
This autumn Kellie will take part in the CMA Songwriters Series together with Lee Ann Womack. On 15th September she will perform at the House of Blues in Los Angeles and will be joined to Chris Lindsey and Aimee Mayo, with whom Pickler co-wrote her debut single, “Red High Heels”. The day before Pickler’s participation at the Chicago Country Music Festival on 3th October, Womack will perform at Joe's Bar in Chicago. The continuation of Kellie’s hit single "Best Days of Your Life" which she co-wrotes with friend singer Taylor Swift is called “How much I Loved You”. Both songs are from her studio album released in 2008 called “Kellie Pickler”, which was in the Top 15 on Billboard’s Country Album Chart. Over 43,000 copies were sold in its first week. 
As part of “Welcome Week” when autumn semester begins at The University of Georgia there were performed concerts in which Kellie took part on 16th August. 
Celebrity volunteers and Kellie Pickler played three songs during the film-show of “Extreme Makeover: Home Edition” on 5th August. Meanwhile she spoke with her fans and gave them autographs.
The debut album of Kellie Pickler released in 2006 by BNA Records. It is called "Small Town Girl" and was extremely successful, debuting with single Red High Heels at 9th position on the Billboard top 10 chart. 753,000 copies were sold in the first week of its appearance. “Best Day of Your Life” was the single that made her popular, American Idol. If was performed on the stage on 8th April 2009. In June 2008 Pickler released to radio “Don’t You Know You’re Beautiful” and was Top 25 of her hits. One of the most emotional Kellie’s songs was presented in 2007 at the Country Music Awards and is called “I Wonder”. In the end of the song she started crying. Kellie wrote this song to her mother who abandoned her when she was young. On her participation in the 5th Season of American Idol she said that her heroes in life are her grandmother and grandfather.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

What does any of this have to do with classical musicians? There is a non-classical section you could post this in.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> There is a non-classical section you could post this in.


The 'Exodus' of this thread from 'Musicians' to 'Non-Classical Music' has been judged meet and righteous.D)


----------

